

Terrafugia's street-legal prototype flying car makes maiden flight - daegloe
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9225763/Flying_car_one_step_closer_to_delivery_with_prototype_flight

======
mainguy
Whatever happened to the Moller Skycar?
[http://www.moller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=...](http://www.moller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=57)

